# 6to4 and multiple IP



## aki (May 27, 2010)

Hello !

In first, sorry for my english.
I have a question about 6to4 : I have 3 public IPv4 adress in one network card, and i want to have 3 IPv6 adress with stf, how do i configure my rc.conf ?
Currently i have :


```
defaultrouter="93.100.100.1"
ifconfig_re0="inet 93.100.100.142 netmask 255.255.255.0"
ifconfig_re0_alias0="93.100.100.143 netmask 0xffffffff"
ifconfig_re0_alias1="93.100.100.177 netmask 0xffffffff"
ipv6_enable="YES"
ipv6_network_interfaces="auto"
stf_interface_ipv4addr="93.100.100.142"
ipv6_defaultrouter="2002:c058:6301::"
```

Thanks.


----------



## aki (May 31, 2010)

Anyone ?


----------



## SirDice (May 31, 2010)

If I read stf(4) correctly you can have only 1 (one) 6to4 address:


> Due to the way 6to4 protocol is specified, stf interface requires certain configuration to work properly.  Single (no more than 1) valid 6to4 address needs to be configured to the interface.  ``A valid 6to4 address'' is an address which has the following properties.  If any of the following properties are not satisfied, stf raises runtime error on packet transmission.  Read the specification for more details.


----------

